# How Early Can You Get Pregnancy Symptoms?



## x_TinkerBell_

*I had unprotected sex a week & 4 days ago. Ive got really sore boobs. I sometimes get sore boobs when my periods due but i havent for months & its never been this bad. When i gently touch them it really hurts. Running up the stairs is the worst!

Ive had unprotected sex like 15times.

Was just wondering if its possible to get symptoms this quick?

Thank you : ) x​*


----------



## dizzy65

i think it is differant with every women, i started getting symptoms really early too, u never no...


----------



## Danielle

it is possible i suppose my earliest symptom was wel i think as soon as i conceived cuz i kept needin a wee all th time n i had sore boobs.


----------



## nikky0907

Well,about 2 weeks after your ovulation you should be testing positive or negatice for pregnancy.
At the time your period is due.

So some get a bit later,some earlier...It is definitely a possibility you're pregnant if you had unprotected sex 15 times...


----------



## blondie_

What about feeling sick and of there food as a sympton?


----------



## babezone

yer u can hun i had sore boobs from the word go wait a week and test to be on the safe side....some people can get an early result so maybe wait 3days then test depending if u can wait lol xxx good luck x x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I don't know how early you can get symptoms,as I only tested when I was 5weeks pregnant.
I didn't know I was pregnant.
Alls I had was sore boobs that was it.


----------



## x_TinkerBell_

*Thank You Everyone : ) x*


----------



## Jemma_x

because my periods have always been irregular and i tend to get a lot of water infections, i didnt relise i was pregnant until i was just under 14 weeks but if i think about it i did have symptoms really early but i mistook them for something else so i suppose you could be pregnant x


----------



## MoonMuffin

Well it's different for every woman. I didn't have any symptoms until about 6-8 weeks in (can't remember exactly), though when I tested thought I was earlier along seeing as I thought my implantation bleeding was a light period. when I went to the doctor to confirm I was 11 and 1/2 weeks in! I was a month farther along then I thought. So my advice is to test in a few days, and if it's negative test again in another week. Good luck :)


----------



## x_TinkerBell_

MoonMuffin said:


> Well it's different for every woman. I didn't have any symptoms until about 6-8 weeks in (can't remember exactly), though when I tested thought I was earlier along seeing as I thought my implantation bleeding was a light period. when I went to the doctor to confirm I was 11 and 1/2 weeks in! I was a month farther along then I thought. So my advice is to test in a few days, and if it's negative test again in another week. Good luck :)

I Tested Today Cos I Sooo Cant Wait Anymore lol. But It Came Back Negative So Im Gonna Test Again In A Week Like You Said :). Im Starting To Feel Very Tired Now. But Ill Wait & See What Happens :) x​


----------

